# How to get a 6-pin connection from 8-pin connector of PSU



## Red_Baron (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi,

I recently got myself a XFX Geforce 8800 GTS 640 MB XXX Edition from US.
Now it says that it requires a 6-pin power connection. However, my VIP power suppy unit does not have a 8-pin connector. It however has an eight pin connector. Now how can I get my graphics card to get a 6-pin power supply?
If I connect the 8-pin connector to the GPU's power supply while leaving the top two pins as free, will the graphics card work? IS there any possible way that I dont need to replace the SMPS as such? Please advice

Thanks in advance


----------



## darklord (Jul 24, 2007)

Red_Baron said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I recently got myself a XFX Geforce 8800 GTS 640 MB XXX Edition from US.
> Now it says that it requires a 6-pin power connection. However, my VIP power suppy unit does not have a 8-pin connector. It however has an eight pin connector. Now how can I get my graphics card to get a 6-pin power supply?
> ...



Dude ! hold on, dont plug in any damn thing in you brand new card 
That 8 Pin connector is actually EPS connector as most new boards have EPS 8 pin connector.
SInce your PSU doesnt have 6 Pin PCIe Power connector, the card is provided with a PCIe - Molex convertor, use that as i am sure there must be some Molex connectors free.

Amey


----------



## Harvik780 (Jul 24, 2007)

Well i do not recommend attaching that VIP psu to the 8800 GTS as i m quiet sure it does not have 26A rating on the 12v rail.U might damage ur GPU if the PSU does not have over wattage shutdown system.


----------



## darklord (Jul 24, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Well i do not recommend attaching that VIP psu to the 8800 GTS as i m quiet sure it does not have 26A rating on the 12v rail.U might damage ur GPU if the PSU does not have over wattage shutdown system.



Nothing like that happens,if the PSU cant provide sufficient power to the hardware, it will not work properly but it definitely wont damage the hardware.


----------



## kooabs03 (Jul 24, 2007)

still to be on safer side buy another PSU with appropriate ratings.


----------



## darklord (Jul 24, 2007)

kooabs03 said:
			
		

> still to be on safer side buy another PSU with appropriate ratings.



Agreed.Having a GOOD PSU never hurts,i dont understand why people compromise on a good PSU


----------



## TheMask (Jul 25, 2007)

Red_Baron said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I recently got myself a XFX Geforce 8800 GTS 640 MB XXX Edition from US.
> Now it says that it requires a 6-pin power connection. However, my VIP power suppy unit does not have a 8-pin connector. It however has an eight pin connector. Now how can I get my graphics card to get a 6-pin power supply?
> ...



hey there! If its a retail card u got from US, it wud have come with a PCIe-to-Molex connector with it (as mentioned by *darklord* (OMG its really *Amey*?? :O ).

It looks like this:
*img131.imageshack.us/img131/7618/1413007216ij3.th.jpg
the second and third connector wires from the left are wat darky is talking about. 

If ur card didnt come with the connector, tough luck. finding them in the market is very very tough though. Other option left is for u to get a PSU that has a native PCIe 6-pin connector. Like *darky* already suggested, u r better off with a Corsair HX620 or atleast a Antec Neo HE 500. Either PSU is WAAAAAAAY better than VIP and have 2 PCIe connectors coming with it. Both come with 5 year warranty making them a really good investment.

Also, the Zebronics 500W PSU hitting the market off late seem to be Delta OEMs. which means they are good too (coz they are Delta OEMs) and cheap (coz they are sold as Zebby) 

but am not sure if they have teh PCIe 6-pin connector in them.


----------



## Red_Baron (Jul 25, 2007)

TheMask said:
			
		

> hey there! If its a retail card u got from US, it wud have come with a PCIe-to-Molex connector with it (as mentioned by *darklord* (OMG its really *Amey*?? :O ).
> 
> It looks like this:
> *img131.imageshack.us/img131/7618/1413007216ij3.th.jpg
> ...



Hi,
Thanks for replying... Unfortunately the package didnt include the PCIe-to-Molex connector. I contacted XFX and they say 



> You will need a dedicated 6-pin connection connected to the card for the card to function properly. We have seen issues when using a 6-pin to two 4-pin adapter. Also, the 8-pin plug will not work and will most likely damage the card severely for it has a different voltage.



Sigh...I guess I would be better off buying a new PSU


----------



## TheMask (Jul 26, 2007)

Red_Baron said:
			
		

> Sigh...I guess I would be better off buying a new PSU


Yes you are!

Apart from Corsair and Antec, you could also consider the Cooler Master eXtreme Power 600W (Newegg Link ; Product Link on Cooler Master website) PSU which sells at around 3.5k (if u r on a tight budget). I would still recommend the Corsair though, but if u r on a tight budget or if u dont wanna spend more than 6k, then Cooler Master eXtreme power 600W suffices as a good choice too.


----------



## Harvik780 (Jul 26, 2007)

I recommend the Antec True Power Trio 650(650 watt).Its 85% efficient and believe me its very good cause not all are that efficient.Nvidia recommends it for Dual Geforce 8800GTS.It will  cost u around Rs. 8k.Go for it as its no sweat.When u buy such costly hardware why think on something with low power and efficiency.Also its the coolmaster  850 watt(Rs. 15k) thats recommended for Dual Geforce 8800 GTS.I m considering that u might think of upgrading to SLI.


----------



## darklord (Jul 26, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> I recommend the Antec True Power Trio 650(650 watt).Its 85% efficient and believe me its very good cause not all are that efficient.Nvidia recommends it for Dual Geforce 8800GTS.It will  cost u around Rs. 8k.Go for it as its no sweat.When u buy such costly hardware why think on something with low power and efficiency.Also its the coolmaster  850 watt(Rs. 15k) thats recommended for Dual Geforce 8800 GTS.I m considering that u might think of upgrading to SLI.



I am dead sure that the Corsair HX620W will eat this Antec crap for breakfast 
Also it costs less than the Antec by a few hundred bucks


----------



## TheMask (Jul 26, 2007)

^ wat Darky said 

Corsair HX620 is better and cheaper than the Antec TP Trio 650. Check the reviews. U'll be amazed.


----------



## Harvik780 (Jul 26, 2007)

darklord said:
			
		

> I am dead sure that the Corsair HX620W will eat this Antec crap for breakfast
> Also it costs less than the Antec by a few hundred bucks


The Antec 650 watt trio true power is recommended by both XFX and Nvidia and there is no mention of the HX620w anywhere for the Geforce 8 series cards though its good.The ampere rating on the 12 V rail for the antec power supply is more than that of HX620w.


----------



## darklord (Jul 26, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> The Antec 650 watt trio true power is recommended by both XFX and Nvidia and there is no mention of the HX620w anywhere for the Geforce 8 series cards though its good.The ampere rating on the 12 V rail for the antec power supply is more than that of HX620w.


Think what you want man but i would trust experienced users who do Reviews more than what Nvidia says 
The Antec doesnt even stand close to the Corsair man


----------



## TheMask (Jul 26, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> The Antec 650 watt trio true power is recommended by both XFX and Nvidia and there is no mention of the HX620w anywhere for the Geforce 8 series cards though its good.The ampere rating on the 12 V rail for the antec power supply is more than that of HX620w.



check this out.. *Can the Corsair 620HX Power Supply Handle 8800 GTX SLI?* hehe.. 

from that link:


> The system I planned to run had substantial requirements, *QX6700 overclocked *and *watercooled *to 3.5GHz, and *8800 GTX SLI*. A single Raptor X drive, an external USB DVD drive, a *modified DDCT-01 water pump *from Petra’s Tech Shop, and 2x 120mm fans round out the rest of my power consuming hardware.


----------



## Harvik780 (Jul 26, 2007)

darklord said:
			
		

> Think what you want man but i would trust experienced users who do Reviews more than what Nvidia says
> The Antec doesnt even stand close to the Corsair man


Gimme links of some reviews please.I would be thankful.
Edit: Did not notice that post but got it thanks.


----------



## TheMask (Jul 26, 2007)

^ BTW, darklord a.k.a Amey is a n00b! NOT!!!

ASUS Overclocking Championship 2007, Singapore - Amey's the one in the black T-shirt fiddling with the uber stuff


----------

